# Munroe Design Mega Dangler



## safd

Hello, I just got this cool pocket clip from the folks at Munroe Design. I didn't really like carrying a small light 'loose' in my pocket and this solves that problem really well. It's made out of Titanium and you can get it in various colors and styles. I'm just a happy customer and thought you all might like it.
ben


----------



## safd

Maybe this should go in the Multi-tool area?


----------



## bltkmt

How is it at opening bottles? I am close to pulling the trigger on one.


----------



## kaichu dento

Nice looking unit; do you have a link to the site you got them from? I tried doing a search so I could post the link here and got an error message when I searched for MunroeDesign.com.


----------



## D.B.

Looks like their site is down for some reason.


----------



## bltkmt

Yes, it is odd...I ordered my MegaDangler on last Friday and exchanged emails with Jana. However, when I sent her an email this week to check if mine had shipped out yet I got a bounce-back email error message, and have gotten a few more since. Hope everything is ok.


----------



## rtt

bltkmt said:


> Yes, it is odd...I ordered my MegaDangler on last Friday and exchanged emails with Jana. However, when I sent her an email this week to check if mine had shipped out yet I got a bounce-back email error message, and have gotten a few more since. Hope everything is ok.


 
Does anyone know what is going on with Munroe Designs?


----------



## bltkmt

Not sure...I sent them a Paypal and have not heard anything since.


----------



## bltkmt

If anyone has a telephone number for the Munroes, please PM it to me? Thanks.


----------



## bltkmt

Never mind...my Mega Dangler arrived today. They must be having website issues. Will post later once I have some thoughts on the Mega Dangler.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

.....


----------

